# Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen kürzen - wie?



## mafiacity (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

was meint ihr, wie solch ich meine neuen Außenhüllen und Schaltzüge kürzen? Brauche ich einen Cable Cutter oder macht es auch ein handelsüblicher Seitenschneider? Oder habt ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Methode?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Erisch (13. Februar 2003)

Natürlich ist der Cable Cutter das beste Werkzeug dafür. Aber soll man da echt 20 für ausgeben weil man das aller 2 Jahre mal braucht?
Mit nem guten Seitenschneider geht das auch, und wenn man beim Schneiden nen Innenzug drin lässt, werden die außenhüllen nicht mal gequetscht.

Oder man leistet sich mal nen Satz Nokons und hat damit für immer seine Ruhe!

Mfg. Erisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (13. Februar 2003)

Jau, kannste mit nem guten Seitenschneider auch cutten. Anschließend das Ende wieder rund zurechtdrücken und mit Nagel oder so die Hülle aufweiten.

Torsten


----------



## raymund (13. Februar 2003)

Ich nehme immer eine dünne Trennscheibe (Proxxon o. Dremel), das hat sich vor Allem bei Schaltzugaussenhüllen als vorteilhaft erwiesen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## webmonster007 (13. Februar 2003)

vorsicht bei cable-cuttern von tocx (oder toxc?).
nach vier mal gore-schaltzuege und aussenhuellen schneiden, hat er mir den rest nur noch verdrueckt. da half nur noch ein austausch. der ging zwar reibungslos ueber die buehne, ich bin jedoch gespannt, wie lange das teil jetzt haelt!!!
oder hatten die jungs ihn vorher in der werkstatt benutzt und ihn dann verkauft? you never know...


----------



## polo (13. Februar 2003)

zu den Zügen: damit sie nicht ausfransen, Tesafilm um die entsprechende Stelle wickeln.


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2003)

hab es jahrelang mit seitenschneidern gemacht aber das war mir irgendwann zu doof und seit ich nen cutter hab geht das viel leichter und einfacher - und sauberer. ein gescheiter seitenschneider kostet auch nicht wenig, da fragt sich eben was man lieber hat.


----------



## spOOky fish (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *hab es jahrelang mit seitenschneidern gemacht aber das war mir irgendwann zu doof und seit ich nen cutter hab geht das viel leichter und einfacher - und sauberer. ein gescheiter seitenschneider kostet auch nicht wenig, da fragt sich eben was man lieber hat. *



ein seitenschneider/kneifzange oder gar ne gute kombizange ist eben vielseitiger verwendbar und meist hat man sowas schon irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## chubika (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich nehme auch den Seitenschneider. Danach mit einem Nagel wieder aufweiten. Anschliessend halt ich das Ende nochmal kurz an die Schleifscheibe, damit die Spitzen (bes. Schaltzuege) sich spaeter nicht so durch die Endhuellen druecken. Aber wirklich nur kurz, damit die Innenhuelle nicht wegschmurzelt.

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Lo2Co (14. Februar 2003)

Ich mach das genau so wie raymund. Danach einfach mit 'nem Nagel die Öffnung wieder richten.
Noch ein Tip, wenn gerade keine Zugendhülsen da sind:
Alte Feinsicherungen eignen sich hervorragend! Einfach mit dem Lötkolben richtig aufheizen, dann schmilzt der Kleber mit dem sie am Glas kleben und ein Loch in der Mitte ist da sowieso meißt drin.


----------



## mafiacity (14. Februar 2003)

Danke für die Tipps. Habe es jetzt auch mit nem Seitenschneider gemacht. Wie gesagt, den hat man ja meistens irgendwo liegen. Hat gut geklappt.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

